# Is there a way to do this?



## dipdog21 (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think I have seen any wasy to do what I am about to request so I will post it as a suggestion. When I set up a wish list and it is a keyword wish list I end up with a bunch of different programs. There are about 20 different programs that I would like to have recorded but 5 of those I do not want and they happen quite often so they would be recorded alot. So is there some way to exclude certain programs from a wishlist without effecting the rest of the list? Like some kind of do not record list within the wishlist. That is all. Thanks in advance.
jc


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

dipdog21 said:


> I don't think I have seen any wasy to do what I am about to request so I will post it as a suggestion. When I set up a wish list and it is a keyword wish list I end up with a bunch of different programs. There are about 20 different programs that I would like to have recorded but 5 of those I do not want and they happen quite often so they would be recorded alot. So is there some way to exclude certain programs from a wishlist without effecting the rest of the list? Like some kind of do not record list within the wishlist. That is all. Thanks in advance.
> jc


A specific show title with a thumbs down will not record.


----------



## dipdog21 (Mar 17, 2006)

mgar said:


> A specific show title with a thumbs down will not record.


This is not correct if the program falls into the the variables of a wishlist. I have it happen all the time even if I give the program 3 thumbs down.


----------



## zebo51 (Jun 2, 2006)

I am new to the Tivo world, but I was wandering about this too. My issue is I setup a wish list to record sports\motorcycle racing. The problem is it grabs more motocross than motorcycles. A simple exclude sure would be nice :up:

Oh, and since I watch other types of racing, it has now started recording Nascar, which I don't care for. How do I stop it? Do I have to leave a segment recorded and put three :down: on it? Or do I just have to find the program and put :down: on it and it will remember that?

Thanks


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

zebo51 said:


> I am new to the Tivo world, but I was wandering about this too. My issue is I setup a wish list to record sports\motorcycle racing. The problem is it grabs more motocross than motorcycles. A simple exclude sure would be nice :up:
> 
> Oh, and since I watch other types of racing, it has now started recording Nascar, which I don't care for. How do I stop it? Do I have to leave a segment recorded and put three :down: on it? Or do I just have to find the program and put :down: on it and it will remember that?
> 
> Thanks


There are several ways to do this.

1)Check the categories and see if a category only wishlist will serve your purpose.
2)Set up a season pass on each show. Perhaps these races have a particular name in the guide?
3)Set up the wishlist you have now and don't set it to autorecord, just review the wishlist once a week and choose what you want to record from it for the next week.

As for the Nascar races being recorded, I assume that they are suggestions. Just thumb down them once and delete them, they won't come back as suggestions again.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

It might not be very elegant, but another possibility is to set up a wishlist specifically for "motocross" and set up to NOT autorecord. Then, periodically, you can check it, look at upcoming events, and cancel any of them that you don't want. If you leave your motorcycle list on autorecord, you won't miss any of them, but the motocross list might make it easier to see them and cancel them.

Cancelling the scheduled recording of a show that turns up on more than one wishlist or SP cancels that particular one on all the lists.

It's similar to setting up a non-autorecord list and scheduling the ones you want, but you avoid the risk of missing something when you get behind on your schedule housecleaning.


----------

